
Call centres created millions of jobs. Technology threatens to take them away - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/international/21690041-call-centres-have-created-millions-good-jobs-emerging-world-technology-threatens
======
onion2k
_Call centres have created millions of good jobs in the emerging world._

There's no doubt that working in a call centre is better than subsistence
farming, but that doesn't mean those call centre jobs are necessarily "good".
They're just better than the alternative. The ideal should be to raise the bar
_even further_ so that everyone, globally, can take advantage of technology to
have interesting, creative work to do and leave all the work that can be done
by a machine to be done by machines.

